# Enneagram/MBTI Type Compatibility



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

Are some Enneagram types incompatible/not possible in certain MBTI types? (e.g. INTJ 4, ESTJ 2, INFP 3, ISFJ 8, ESTP 5) I've seen some talk of such, like how it goes against "natural" tendencies of type and cognitive functions.

There are correlations/tendencies -- that's undeniable, but are some combinations simply nonexistent?

If not, how would these seemingly contradictory types manifest itself in people?


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

Willing to bet anything is possible. MBTI thinking pattern =/= values =/= upbringing =/= individual personalities. Enneagram types manifest differently across their MBTI complements, so while an ENTJ/E8 might be outspoken and imposing, an INFP/E8 might be quite counterculture, or especially fierce in deflecting attacks on the validity of their values.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

ozu said:


> Willing to bet anything is possible. MBTI thinking pattern =/= values =/= upbringing =/= individual personalities. Enneagram types manifest differently across their MBTI complements, so while an ENTJ/E8 might be outspoken and imposing, an INFP/E8 might be quite counterculture, or especially fierce in deflecting attacks on the validity of their values.


 That's what I was thinking too. That while some combinations are very rare/weird, they're not nonexistent. From what I understand, MBTI = how, and Enneagram = why.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU, Firefox crashed on me. Anywho, time to retype:

ESTP 1 is possible, especially if SX/SO and resembling of an 8. They are the most J-like perceivers, after all.

ENTJ 2... might have to ask @_Midnight Runner_ about that. I can't speak for him.

INFP 3: @_Nymma_ http://personalitycafe.com/type-4-f...-thousands-apologies-warning.html#post1510808
http://personalitycafe.com/type-4-f...yed-being-common-type-four-3.html#post1510025​ESTP 4w3 is possible if SX/SO... not likely, but possible. Again, easily confusable for an 8. Se-Fe sounds like the epitome of trying to get a reaction out of people in a shitting on the table kind of way, assuming, of course, I sufficiently understand the 4.

INTJ 4: I don't buy it. An Ni-Fi INTJ would more plausibly be a 6 than a 4. I can buy INTJ 3w4 or 5, though.

Some people would argue that 5 doesn't go well with INTJ. I'd beg to differ.

Extroverted 9's: I'd say that a fair proportion of Ne-doms are pseudo-introverted to begin with, especially if SP first and/or SO last, thus not playing the role of the "traditional" extrovert.

Same goes for introverted SX/SO's and not being the "traditional" introvert.

ISTP's can be a fuckton of different enneatypes.

One combination that does make me go "wut," however, is ESTJ 4.


----------



## heartturnedtoporcelain (Apr 9, 2010)

I know someone who is an ESTJ 2 - it works really quite well, even though theoretically it may seem like an odd combination.

INTJ/ENTJ 4 seem the least plausible of all that's been listed. I have no idea how those would work.


----------



## ozu (Apr 28, 2011)

My boyfriend might be an ESTP/E4, actually! It's the reason he always tests xNFJ. He thinks a lot of thoughts. Works as a filmmaker, and takes his craft very seriously (it's defs an art to him) despite how laid-back he is otherwise.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

6w7 4w3 9w1 here...x.x and I can't tell if I'm Extraverted or Introverted, Judging or Perceiving xNFx. Can be one, but then the next day I'll be the other. I'm highly unpredictable.

I have this cold withdrawn self for strangers and I'm extremely spazzy crazy with friends who know me well. Like I never grew up 5 years old freaky fun.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

TheWaffle said:


> Are some Enneagram types incompatible/not possible in certain MBTI types? (e.g. INTJ 4, ESTJ 2, INFP 3, ISFJ 8, ESTP 5) I've seen some talk of such, like how it goes against "natural" tendencies of type and cognitive functions.
> 
> There are correlations/tendencies -- that's undeniable, but are some combinations simply nonexistent?
> 
> If not, how would these seemingly contradictory types manifest itself in people?


I, personally, don't think any combination is _impossible_. There are very unlikely ones, of course. If there was an INFP 8 walking around, I'd question if they weren't really a 7 or a 9. Same with an INTP 4, or an ISTJ 7. But if I got to know more about them, and their types correlated with their personality, then sure, I'd accept it.


----------



## Holunder (May 11, 2010)

I not only think that every combination is possible, but that the correlation between MBTI and Enneagram is far weaker than many believe. When this is examined, it is usually on the basis of tests, and the tests will attribute certain traits to both an MBTI type and an Enneagram type, even though they could be caused by only one of them.

For example, as an INTJ I usually get high scores for 5. But my need to withdraw is simply introversion, and my penchant for abstract thinking, learning and being rather logical than emotional are simply INTJ traits. All this doesn't change the fact that knowledge cannot define me, and that I'm simply not a 5.

The manifestations of MBTI and Enneagram type can seem somewhat contradictory, but that doesn't mean they cannot coincide. I think many people are more contradictory than we realize, because we often see only one aspect of others - partly because people play different roles in different circumstances, displaying only certain traits to certain people, and partly because we want people to make sense on some level. That's why we tend to think that one person could not have conflicting traits, and therefore no seemingly conflicting MBTI and Enneagram types.


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

Holunder said:


> For example, as an INTJ I usually get high scores for 5. But my need to withdraw is simply introversion, and my penchant for abstract thinking, learning and being rather logical than emotional are simply INTJ traits. All this doesn't change the fact that knowledge cannot define me, and that I'm simply not a 5.


Tests are usually skewed in a way that introverts typically score 4, 5, or 9. Hell, I used to think I was a 5w4, too, when I was depressed. Nowadays I typically score something like... 4w3 7w8 8w9 ;_;


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't believe in extroverted 5s
I don't believe in thinking 4s (perhaps an incredibly rare IXTP 4)
Type 6 can be anything.
Type 9 can be anything.
Type 3 can be mostly anything.
I don't believe in IXFX's 8s.
I rarely believe in XXFX 8s.
I don't believe in IXTX 2's.
XXXP 1's are extremely rare, but possible.
INXX 7's are hard for me to believe.
ISXX 7's aren't hard for me to believe.

Some traits of types are simply conflicting, it does not put you into a box.


----------



## TheWaffle (Aug 4, 2010)

What about stackings? Are they universal/possible for all types?


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes, instinctual stackings are even separate from the Enneagram types, although I suppose trends could be:

E's are most likely So, and Sx.
I's are most likely Sp.
P's are less likely Sp.
J's are more likely Sp.
N/S and T/F don't make any real correlation to me.


----------



## Scruffy (Aug 17, 2009)

Also descriptions for Enneagram types are usually skewed for certain variants:

1-2-3-5-6 Descriptions seem skewed to Sp/So, and So/Sp
4-7-8-9 Descriptions seem skewed towards Sx stackings. (9's seem traditionall Sp/Sx)


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

I think all Enneagram types can be all MBTI types. Sometimes combinations can seem contradictory, but that's usually due to the transference of certain incompatible definitions. For example, look at the combination of MBTI xxTx and Enneagram 4. Some people believe this is incompatible because 4 is associated with emotionality and T is usually associated with a lack of emotions. But T doesn't mean that, a T can be just as emotional as a F, as T/F refers to ways of looking at information. Both are rational functions according to Jung.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 31, 2011)

Scruffy said:


> I don't believe in extroverted 5s
> I don't believe in thinking 4s (perhaps an incredibly rare IXTP 4)
> Type 6 can be anything.
> Type 9 can be anything.
> ...


You don't think Lady Gaga might be a thinking four? I think even though people have the demeanor of their Enneagram type, if you look at their mannerisms, they can easily have mbti types that dont seem to match.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Scruffy said:


> Yes, instinctual stackings are even separate from the Enneagram types, although I suppose trends could be:
> 
> E's are most likely So, and Sx.
> I's are most likely Sp.
> ...


So imo is possible for I's or at least possible if the person thinks she/he is not an E because of social anxiety. The negative side of being So first at least in my case as a 6 leads to hyper focus on social matters and anxiety, low social skill and so on. 

Sx firsts are more likely to be E, but even there we have exceptions. I can't see how Sx/Sp/So would be too extroverted for example, they might seem so to outsiders however.

I can't tell if I'm E or I mostly because being social is draining, but doing non social things and interacting with the world gives me energy. Also being one on one with someone I like gives me a ton of energy.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

3's, 7's and 8's as Introverts are impossible due to high level of Dopamine (or extremly rare, I haven't met any for now).
4's, 5's and 9's as Extroverts are impossible due to low level of Dopamine (or extremly rare, I haven't met any for now).
This is first thing, that I try to find out in person, because it is key to most probabilities of personality... it will lower the choose from 9 Enneagram types to 6 (because I will only delete the opposite possibilities of information gained from person) and from 16 MBTI types to 8.

But I will probably try to find out as much as possible about these and will return if I will find anything, that is explainable by powers of science.


----------



## MBTI Enthusiast (Jan 29, 2011)

darude11 said:


> 3's, 7's and 8's as Introverts are impossible due to high level of Dopamine (or extremly rare, I haven't met any for now).


@Rhee is an ISTJ 3. :happy:


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

darude11 said:


> 3's, 7's and 8's as Introverts are impossible due to high level of Dopamine (or extremly rare, I haven't met any for now).
> 4's, 5's and 9's as Extroverts are impossible due to low level of Dopamine (or extremly rare, I haven't met any for now).


Not necessarily. "Impossible" is a strong word, especially when speculation on brain chemistry is involved. You're essentially assuming 100% correlation between dopamine and extroversion, as well as dopamine and type. Pretty bold. I'm a counterexample.


----------



## dmay (Sep 18, 2014)

I found you on this post what do a 3W2 Sx/So think about an 7w8 so/sx ESTP im looking for opinions


----------

